# Dead stick insects..... why?



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I have many types of stick insects but over the last week i have lots over 10 Eurycantha Calcarata & 5 leaf insects, all in the same hugh insect enclosure. all have died the same way just drop to the floor & with in minutes these shake & then die on their backs.
i have many other insects but nothing is happening to them, these are in different cages, its just this one cage. i am doing nothing different to normal & i am collecting food plants in the same area where i have for years............ any ides what this is????


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats really weird..
As all my three died in the same way.. I heard a scrambling around and they were on there backs sort of paralysed except the legs!!


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Trootle said:


> Thats really weird..
> As all my three died in the same way.. I heard a scrambling around and they were on there backs sort of paralysed except the legs!!


jesus this is just the same & yours where Eurycanthas too! how odd but i am now worried about all my others! hope it does spread what ever this is, its not good! :devil:


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Trootle said:


> Thats really weird..
> As all my three died in the same way.. I heard a scrambling around and they were on there backs sort of paralysed except the legs!!


Have you used any bug killers or polish in the same room as the insects
Or has anything been put in the same room such as chemicals?


----------



## JustJack (Apr 19, 2010)

Nothing new to my room and no polish..
They were healthy then the baby one died.. Then the 2 adults died a few days later...


----------



## josh9961 (Feb 10, 2011)

My guess is on contaminated plants. That's what killed off my entire cage this spring!

I started sourcing my food from elsewhere and the rest are all fine : victory:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

spottygeckos2011 said:


> Have you used any bug killers or polish in the same room as the insects
> Or has anything been put in the same room such as chemicals?


I dont use any chemicals at all in that room as i no its deadly, what ia m so miffed at is the other tank is right next to it almost touching the infected one & all the sticks are fine. i am keeping my fingers cross these stay healthy! its so sad to see them die like this! 
at first i thought it must be the plants but like i say i have had no problems with the other & i got the bramble the same day from the same place! I am not happy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Im not very good with latin names so unless its a jungle nymph, they need a tall and ventilated enclosure,instead of a vivarium.


----------

